# Sad News



## hedgieball (Sep 4, 2008)

Cocoa has been battling UTIs on and off, and recently had started peeing in her burrow bag and dragging her butt and I made an appointment last Monday for Wednesday. Anybody watching (or co-suffering) the Dallas weather last week though knows that my vet was most definitely CLOSED. My appointment was first moved to Friday, and then to today. 

Late Sunday evening Cocoa developed a round purple bump on her stomach, and I worried and fretted but my appointment was the next morning and she was still eating and active so I took her wheel out of her cage, gave her soft food, and water, and took her to the vet this morning.

The vet was surprised/perplexed by the bump, and asked to sedate her to take an ultrasound, Xrays, urine work, and even though Cocoa definitely woke up *some* from the sedation (she was pushing around her fleece strips when I got her back, so she seemed like she could wait till Friday to do the surgery) I took her home, made her comfy in one of my old shirts she loves, and had to run to class. When I got home she was warm, but unresponsive so after some pitifully vain attempts to both *check* and *assist* her breathing/heartbeat I gave in, and rushed her to the only people actually trained to do both. 

They pronounced at 2:45 fairly soon after I got there. She was an amazing, sweet, cuddly little ball of spikes, and I'm as lucky to have found her, as she was to have been rescued from a pet store. I hope her 3 years were full of enough delicious mealies and baby food as she could stand. 

I'm sure I'll still be around on the forums for awhile. I need to find a good home for my three story cage at least (I made a schematic when I made it, and attached below for any interested parties) and I'll be promoting my burrow bags later on (maybe AFTER this crazy senior year thing has ended and I fix the site)

Sorry if this seems a little disjointed, or is missing info. After today all I feel like is passing out and starting over again tomorrow


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm sure she knows how much you loved her.... big hugs


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, sending hugs your way.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss. It's so sad how quickly they can go downhill, sometimes  .


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry! You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. 

Would you like me to move this to our memorial section?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

So, very sorry to hear. She was well-loved and she knew how much you cared. Rest in Peace Cocoa. ((Hugs))


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for Cocoa. RIP little darling.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little one...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry...she knew how much you loved her - it's very obvious from your post.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. RIP Cocoa.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Cocoa! I hate that you have to go through this.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rip sweet cocoa.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Sending lots of love at such a sad time. xxx


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Cocoa had a good & caring owner,living for 3 years while being a rescue.
sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss . Is getting another hedgie an option, before you think about getting rid of the cage?


----------

